# Terrarium plants



## fish_lover0591 (Jan 11, 2007)

What plants would be able to be grown emersed in a terrarium successfully?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Practically all the aquarium plants except those that can only be grown submersed or have floating leaves such as lilies (Vallisneria, Elodea, Egeria, Najas, Ceratophyllum, Myriophyllum, Nymphaea, Aponogeton, Cabomba, Lagarosiphon, Hydrotriche, Potamogeton, Tonina).


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

I thought Toninas could be grown emersed like other _Eriocaulaceae_.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I was just guessing by looking at the Toninas. I have never had them. Particularly, the long-leaved ones just don't look like they could be grown emersed.


----------



## Jubs (Mar 24, 2006)

Go to the plantfinder and click on the search option "can be grown emersed". Most of the list above can actually be grown emersed.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

> Go to the plantfinder and click on the search option "can be grown emersed". Most of the list above can actually be grown emersed.


That is not true. _Aponogeton madascariensis_ is the only Aponogeton that is listed as being able to grow emerse. It shouldn't be. Some of the Myriophyllums are on the emerse list that should not be there. The only Myriophyllum that Kasselmann says is amphibious is _M aquaticum_. Of the 13 genera on my list, only the Tononas are a mistake. Of the Myriophyllums, only _M. aquaticum_ would be good for a terrarium.


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Jan 11, 2007)

Awesome ! thats great news.


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

The real challenged with growing emersed plants is maintaining high humidity. You need to find a way to continue satisfying the plant's need for water.


----------

